# Ipod shuffle not being recognised



## Narlth (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, Recently I have found that neither my Computer or Itunes recognise my Ipod shuffle, and when I connect it via usb it flashs orange continuosly so I shouldn't disconnect it. What up and any suggestions to how to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

Have you tried another cable?

Do you gte any error message on the computer/iTunes?


----------



## Narlth (Apr 25, 2011)

Another cable doesn't seem to make any difference.

The computer labels it as unknown device, and Itunes only has a problem when I use the safely remove hardware tool, at which point it says something along the lines of device could not be connected to.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you please post a screen shot of this error?


----------



## Narlth (Apr 25, 2011)

My computer came up with this error today.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you have another cable you can try?

Also try plugin the cable into a different USB port.


----------



## Afronicus (May 10, 2011)

I had a similar sitch with my nano. I had to restore the iPod and then update iTunes to the most recent build. Perhaps that might work for you.


----------



## Narlth (Apr 25, 2011)

I won't seem to let me restore.


----------

